# Almost Time - Closet Grow



## ClosetGrow420 (Jan 30, 2008)

I have found that I am going start alot sooner than expected, originally I was going to start mid March, but now it should be mid February!

*The Grow Box Home* - First of all, the dimensions of this area are 5 feet wide, 2 feet deep and 8 feet high.  I will not be using the full closet really at all.  I will be performing a micro grow, very similar to thorn and ak.

*Grow Box* - I will be using a 22 gallon rubber maiden box (with a lid)

*Lights* - I will be picking up a 6 pack of 26watt CFL's...only plan on using three, but who knows!  I will attach them to a 3 bulb light fixture which I will attach at the top of the box, the lights will hang vertically from there.  Also will have a 70 watt HPS for flowering...same place as the CFL's, will just remove the CFL's.

*Ventallation* - I will be using computer fans to keep air moving with in the rubber maiden.  I will be ordering 10 80mm fans, I will most likely only use 2-4, but it is cheaper to buy 10 then it is to buy 4, go figure.  These will be attactched to an AC adapter, yattah yattah yattah.  2 of the fans(intake) will be located on the lid, on either side of the light fixture, to make sure my lights stay nice and cool.  Also 1-2 on the lower side of the rubber maiden to insure strong stems!  1 fan will be used for exhaust to help get all the stagant air out, etc.

*The Smell* - To help the smell, the exhaust fan will be leading to a carbon filter.  This I have a few questions on that I will ask later.  I will be following this model http://boards.cannabis.com/growroom-setup/90173-how-carbon-filter.html.  That should easily take care of the smell of 1-2 plants.

*Pots / Soil / Nutrients* - No idea what size pots I will use, guess I will wait till after the construction for that.  I have some very rich organic soil laying around, which I may toss in some blended old banana peels or something, probably unnecessary.  Nutrients....I am completely confused, HELP!!!!

*Water!* - I will be using salt water straight from the ocean, haha jk!!!  I will be using distilled water from the good ole grocery store.  Also picking up a spray bottle + seltzer water too help with CO2 production, unless pointless?

*Growing Agenda* - Something I am confused about here is when to switch to 18/6 or do I do that as soon as the germinated seed drops on in the soil?  Anyways, I will be doing one - two weeks of veg cycle (to keep it small) then begin to flower it.  This is when I will slap in that 70 watt HPS.  Will that HPS be able to plug into the same light fixture? Then I expect to flower for the basic 12/12 and 8 weeks.

*After the Growing* - Then I will pick off the buds, leave on some of the lower buds and leaves, attempt a revegg. and let it veg up for another 1-2 weeks and place it out in the woods, ocassionally taking clones for the rubber maiden to keep busy.  Then the plants in the woods will flower aswell.  

--------------------------

Am I missing anything important?  Please just let me know what you guys think, if you have any questions or comments, shoot away!

*This is also my first grow, so dont make fun of me if I am doing something stupid, haha!

*Thanks! :hubba:


----------



## akirahz (Jan 30, 2008)

Looking good, i can help ya with nutes and the HPS question

for nutes in veg you want usually straight across or even numbers 10-10-10 works good, they don't have to be even though, 15-9-17 .. they vary, but aren't that bad.. now for flowering u want the middle number high, mine is 10-52-10 for instance, the high phosphor helps with the flowering. 

A hps bulb needs an igniter, a capacitor and a ballast, plus it needs a H.I.D. socket (either mogul or medium)

C02 introduction is pointless unless temps are correct, it is distributed properly.. etc etc, i don't use it myself. Others will argue about that though probably.

i would not hang the lights vertically if they are contained within a 22gal, that wouldn't leave any height at all almost, i would use a horizontal hanging but thats just ma preference, you got any pics yet? When do you plan to start construction then, still February?


----------



## allgrownup (Jan 30, 2008)

i think your better off growing under a quad cfl setup and focusing the little lumens you will have at the plant.

I think you should not waste your money on distilled water and use regular old tap water PH'd of course. get a digital ph meter.  get an easy nute like GH 3 part.

why are you going so small if you have a closet?  If your growing small to conceal your grow.......what important is the conceal part right..its the stealth of the grow.  get a wardrobe and use the half that you would hang jackets or pants to grow.  that will give you a little more vertical space.  you will only have the room to grow one plant, but at least you will have sufficient yeild to smoke from that one larger plant and hold you over for next harvest.  &#9824;


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, construction starts february and growing starts late feb or early march.

Thanks for the post!  I am sure my grow will go successful with you guys helping me .

Anyone here use a carbon filter?  I am wondering if a 80mm fan would even push enough air through the filter.  Would this be better? http://www.smarthome.com/3016.html


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Jan 30, 2008)

I would, but my closet is...difficult to explain...thanks for the tips on lights and water!  Once I start posting pictures you will understand.



			
				allgrownup said:
			
		

> i think your better off growing under a quad cfl setup and focusing the little lumens you will have at the plant.
> 
> I think you should not waste your money on distilled water and use regular old tap water PH'd of course. get a digital ph meter.  get an easy nute like GH 3 part.
> 
> why are you going so small if you have a closet?  If your growing small to conceal your grow.......what important is the conceal part right..its the stealth of the grow.  get a wardrobe and use the half that you would hang jackets or pants to grow.  that will give you a little more vertical space.  you will only have the room to grow one plant, but at least you will have sufficient yeild to smoke from that one larger plant and hold you over for next harvest.  &#9824;


----------



## allgrownup (Jan 30, 2008)

for a grow that small you will prolly be fine just using a carbon filter cartridge from an aquarium tank. your not going to get a large yeild with a micro grow.  you plan on harvesting grams not oz's right lol

nothing to build or assemble really.  check those out. may work ok with that fan. you would have to make a pretty small carbon filter for that small fan.

and yes....i know first hand.  i have that same inline fan bringing fresh air into my grow cab and a 365cfm ******* out my heat from the light.

&#9824;


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thats another question I have, will I need a fan for my lights?  I am confused about how a fan goes into the light and then out the other side.

As for yield...no not oz's. I plan on pounds, haha, how much you think a yield would be from that?

Would I at least get like a half o for each plant, or not even that?


----------



## Gary Ganja (Jan 30, 2008)

please post pics of your setup thus far!i am anxious to start a brand new grow setup in my closet.question tho,u have a grow box in ur growroom?i was confused about that


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Jan 30, 2008)

Havent started construction yet, but I can explain what I mean by the growbox.  It will be placed in like a corner in my closet.  So I will have the closet, then the growbox with in the closet.  Get it now?

The closet isnt my growroom...I labeled that wrong, its just where the growbox is going to be placed.



			
				phillybuds said:
			
		

> please post pics of your setup thus far!i am anxious to start a brand new grow setup in my closet.question tho,u have a grow box in ur growroom?i was confused about that


----------



## Gary Ganja (Jan 30, 2008)

how much of a yield are u expecting?i wanna have a ggod yield,maybe about 4 ounces out of my closet grow,im just taking ideas now because i really dont wanna screw up lol


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Jan 30, 2008)

Well I am expecting close to the same yeild as AK, who has a grow journal going right now.  For the first flowering in the grow box I wont expect a great yeild, hopefully a half ounce to an ounce for my 1-2 plants.  But once I revegg. and put them outside I expect a much more impressive yeild!



			
				phillybuds said:
			
		

> how much of a yield are u expecting?i wanna have a ggod yield,maybe about 4 ounces out of my closet grow,im just taking ideas now because i really dont wanna screw up lol


----------



## allgrownup (Jan 30, 2008)

you will need lots of airflow with that small of a grow area to control temps.

with 8' of height.....and expectations of 14 grams per plant......I'd like to see you rethink your grow space since you have no intention of starting right away

In my mind  i see a gro space thats 18" wide and taaaaaaaaaall.  with  2 quad cfls on the same light schedule.  1 shelf. shelf holds a 2 gallon pot sitting in a tray to contain runout.  so vision this...1 plant sitting on floor.  light hanging from bottom of shelf containing another plant with light above it.  just use mylar and roll up/down for door.


&#9824;


----------



## allgrownup (Jan 30, 2008)

by the way.....you will be on an 18/6 or longer from the time the seed pops.  if you are going to grow in that small container (which i think is a bad idea) than i would go 24 hr to help keep plants short as possible.

plants will want to stretch in dark seeking light.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 30, 2008)

Thats a interesting schematic, i would love to try that setup drawn up there, ill keep diagram in my special pics folder.

I would be happy if i even got 14 grams dry from my two speed queens, i have no idea what my yeild would be or will be, or even be close too for that matter.. maybe ill only get 7 ahaha.


----------



## Gary Ganja (Jan 31, 2008)

hey man i was wondering,i see that u r using a rubbermaid box which i did before,but the fact that ur puttin it under the lid might not leave enuff space,u ever think about putting two rubbermaid tubs ontop of each other?that would give u more clearance?thats what i did in my first attemt,may work a lil better clearance wise.also when i used tap water,it stunted the growth of my plants,i didnt have a ph tester tho and i was nt giving them nutes..but then again that was my first attempt,im on my second now and learning as i go along!


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Jan 31, 2008)

Great idea about stacking, I just saw one like that.

I would have 6 cfl's on the top...with a 120-140mm fan also right there to cool down the cfls.  Everything else would be the same...except I might just cfl through harvesting.


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Jan 31, 2008)

Decided im not going to grow.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 31, 2008)

WHAT?
  after all that, you just suddenly say your not going to grow????????///
 Pshhha


You had a whole plan, and seemed ready to go.......but.....?


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Jan 31, 2008)

I just thought about it...ima wait till I get my own place...dont want to disrespect the parents by growing behing there backs...

I have a constant supply of weed and a good relationship with a dealer that sells nothing else but dank.  Im good for now...but when I move out, I will come back :hubba:

Peace!


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Feb 2, 2008)

Okay well...I am so confused about this...just cant make up my damn mind, lol.

I just dont want to spend to much money on this.

2x 22 gallon rubber maidens
6x CFLS
2x 3 socket light fixtures
Nutes
Fans
Wires
Tools
carbon filter

can i do this for like 100 dollars?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 2, 2008)

(2) 3 light fixtures gonna run ya about 10-15 bucks a peice.
(2) rubbermaids about 20 bucks. (if i remember correctly)
6 CFLs gonna run about 20 bucks
few CPU fans gonna be about 10-15 at radio shack
2 adapters about 10 bucks
Dirt and nutes depends on what you get
Carbon filter you won't need till flower so you should be ok in veg without one.

What I would do is build 1 for right now get things worked out on the first one. then build the second. You could do one for under 100 bucks.
To save even more money don't get CFLs go to Home Depot and pick up a 50W HPS for 30 bucks.....my veg box is a rubbermaid with flos and during the day the lid is off. I use flos for veg and cuttings, but might swap it out for a MH becuase of the heat....those CFLs do get hot. My two bits.


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Feb 2, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> (2) 3 light fixtures gonna run ya about 10-15 bucks a peice.
> (2) rubbermaids about 20 bucks. (if i remember correctly)
> 6 CFLs gonna run about 20 bucks
> few CPU fans gonna be about 10-15 at radio shack
> ...



Thank you for the post!

So you have one rubbermaid for veg and then another one for flowering?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 2, 2008)

ClosetGrow420 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the post!
> 
> So you have one rubbermaid for veg and then another one for flowering?


I got rubbermaid for veg. And a 12"dx24"wX32" tall cab with (1) 70W and (1) 50W HPS for flower hanging vert. I can get the 70W and 50W under 3 inches from the plants.


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice well, ima go with the 2x rubbermaid idea for the full veg - flower same with the 6x CFL's

if you dont understand what i mean about the 2x rubber maid...here are some pictures from another site.


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 3, 2008)

Normally I wouldn't advise growing under your parents roof, just out of respect. But ...

That growbox seems to look ok to me, I've grown in much smaller areas. You can definately expect at least an oz or two from two plants growing in it as long as the conditions are right. The only thing I can tell ya is to change the way those lights are set up. Either keep a straight tight line of 5 42w or higher cfl's down the center of the box or get two tight lines of low watt cfl's. The more light you can squeeze in there, the better your plants will grow. You will also want to use a flat white paint or mylar for the inside. I'd personally just stick with the cfl's for your entire grow. They do make seperate cfl's to be used for flowering. If you do choose to get both types of cfl's, alternate them. You should be able to construct this growbox with no more than fifty bucks, IMO. If you'd like any help just send me a line and i'll be glad to help you with the details of your grow box.


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Feb 3, 2008)

I only plan on growing 1-2 then just LST'n them...

I will let you guys know by the end of this week for my final answer


----------



## akirahz (Feb 3, 2008)

That box looks like it would cause alot of stretching unless you had the bottom container filled with something so you could get your seedlings real close to the CFL's which are IMO.. too far away.. the double maiden is not a good concept in my book.


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah man, im stacking stuff to get it close.


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Feb 3, 2008)

to be honest, i might only be going with the one grow box...cause i will be LST'n them like crazy...do those bush plants get much bigger than say...a foot? at harvest time i mean

also, if worse comes to worse...ill go out and buy another light fixture, wont need anymore lights because they come in a 6 pack, and just another tub.

thats only like 20 bucks more...its just im going ultra stealth here, hehehe


----------



## headband (Feb 4, 2008)

do you parents know? cuss they will by flowwering time


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 4, 2008)

No you can't.  Carbon filters that are bought are pretty damn expensive.  GL  Save more loot.


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Feb 4, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> do you parents know? cuss they will by flowwering time



How will they know?

As for the carbon filter, you can make one for like 20-30 bucks thats just as effective, http://boards.cannabis.com/growroom-setup/90173-how-carbon-filter.html


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Feb 4, 2008)

Here is an outline...I want to either use my 80mm computer fan or buy a cheapo fan for the inside just to focus on the stems and stuff.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks good bro!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 4, 2008)

ClosetGrow420 said:
			
		

> Okay well...I am so confused about this...just cant make up my damn mind, lol.
> 
> I just dont want to spend to much money on this.
> 
> ...


 
Yea u can just go to homedepot and there u can get it all !!
U know don't forget to use power surge protector and buy a heavey duty timer..
That I put in purple is what I used through my grow and cfl's are just fine too I had bought a 400 HPS and I do see a diffenet in growth from cfl's..

U  said something about u live with ur folks cost elct will go up some about 10 bucks more a month.. 
just my 2 cents


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 4, 2008)

OPs I didn't see the 2 page !! before I posted..
had my 2 month old grandaughter n my lap LOL must go back and read the 2 page LOL


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Feb 4, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Yea u can just go to homedepot and there u can get it all !!
> U know don't forget to use power surge protector and buy a heavey duty timer..
> That I put in purple is what I used through my grow and cfl's are just fine too I had bought a 400 HPS and I do see a diffenet in growth from cfl's..
> 
> ...



10 bucks aint bad at all...ill just make sure to not leave my tv/computer on and other tiny stuff like that, ha.  Thanks for the input!

What are whys?

do you mean a bucket like this? http://www.foryourllamas.com/images/Bucket.jpg


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 4, 2008)

ClosetGrow420 said:
			
		

> 10 bucks aint bad at all...ill just make sure to not leave my tv/computer on and other tiny stuff like that, ha. Thanks for the input!
> 
> What are whys?
> 
> do you mean a bucket like this? http://www.foryourllamas.com/images/Bucket.jpg


 
Welcome ClosetGrow..

U can leave ur computer on and still watch tv !! 
I got a 400 watt Hps hooked up on 18 amp extention cord and a fan running and the bathroom and bedroom has a oil fill heater that runs to warm up the room when shower time we eevn watch tv too and have a dirctv too and lamps on at night and I am not feeling any warmth in the wiring anywhere and all hook up is on a Surge Protector doen't matter what it is it hook up to it.!!!!!

Yea that Bucket will work !! I am using 5 gal buckets that r white and painted Silver to keep the Light out and I have bought at walmart 20 qt buckets that r also painted Silver...

Y's  r 2 bulbs in 1 socket homedopte


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 4, 2008)

Also u might want to keep a eye on the bill too each month.. 
I don't know about this when flowering but I got a grow in the bedroom and for the smell I use one of those batt misters and that has help to cover up the smell and also have one out side of the door sprying into the living room, Also there Is a smell in Veggie Stage not to bad but it can be noticeable..


----------



## headband (Feb 4, 2008)

ClosetGrow420 said:
			
		

> How will they know?
> 
> As for the carbon filter, you can make one for like 20-30 bucks thats just as effective,


 you will still smell weed, i can promise you that, opening to water, its not air tight and you will need fresh oxygen if you have it air tight. I dont know, i open my house door and can smell my 2 plants in the backroom attic. Idk about a home made carbon filter cus my buddy has a grow tent with a real one and i still smell it when i walk in his room. just head up to what your getting into smell wise later on.


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Feb 5, 2008)

Well thanks for the heads up man, we will see.  I dont think it should be to bad for me, I understand how a carbon filter wouldnt totally fix the smell in a grow tent...but im only going to have 1 or 2 plants MAX....I think it should serve its purpose 



			
				headband said:
			
		

> you will still smell weed, i can promise you that, opening to water, its not air tight and you will need fresh oxygen if you have it air tight. I dont know, i open my house door and can smell my 2 plants in the backroom attic. Idk about a home made carbon filter cus my buddy has a grow tent with a real one and i still smell it when i walk in his room. just head up to what your getting into smell wise later on.


----------



## headband (Feb 5, 2008)

yea i have 2 plants and they sure do reek. They are indoor plants which look like outdoor plants cus their size, but buds are are resiny and dank it smells up the whole house


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Feb 5, 2008)

I was out in my garage and actually found alot of things...I have a new design.  This one will save me money, a nice amount.

1) Carbon Scrubber
2) 4inch inline fan
3) Gladware dish (what AK is using )
4) Fan
5) 3x 26watt (100watt) CFL's
6) 120 mm intake fan
7) Ghanja

Tomorrow I am going to get really high and make up the supplies list :bong2:


----------



## Sebstarr (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice idea man!
Only thing is, is the problem of, will it be big enough? Even 2 plants max will be pushing it surely? 

Whats the size of the  box again (im sure its mentioned before, but im blinded by dope...) ?


----------



## Thorn (Feb 15, 2008)

Sebstarr said:
			
		

> Nice idea man!
> Only thing is, is the problem of, will it be big enough? Even 2 plants max will be pushing it surely?
> 
> Whats the size of the  box again (im sure its mentioned before, but im blinded by dope...) ?



You'd be surprised how MJ can be grown. My space for 1 plant is 15 inch cubed but i know people on here have done a lot smaller!


----------



## PlanterJ (Feb 15, 2008)

:huh:


----------

